# Classic: Shot before steam or steam before shot??



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wondered what people's thoughts were on this one...

I have a Classic and have so far always done shot before steam, so...








Shot before steam or steam before shot? Discuss!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Shot before steam for me

Otherwise you have the lack of pressure in the boiler plus more volatile temperature range to deal with


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I was told by a competition judge that when making a cappuccino on the Classic, milk first then shot, for the most fresh espresso "of the moment". For a cappu I think that works (for me), but for lattes I prefer shot then steam as otherwise I find it difficult to prevent the milk separating. I like practising rosettas.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Does this depend on single or dual boiler (though noting the question was originally specific to Classic)? Would imagine it less important on dual but there still must be a 'right' way around for taste as well?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Single boiler - regardless of the machine

With a dual boiler you can start the espresso, then steam at the same time. When finished steaming the espresso can be cut off and you'll be able to pour within seconds


----------



## Joe Coelho (Jan 2, 2011)

At the moment I weigh my p/f then switch gaggia to steam, purge wand grind beans level off and tamp, weigh p/f again with coffee, start texturizing milk, once done purge wand and clean, switch back to brew mode, press the brew button with a cup underneath to extract the hot water and warm cup at same time! disregard water and purge machine attach p/f and brew, I also keep the milk pot swirling with my left hand as not to seperate milk!! With shot extracted I then pour over milk and attempt latte art and enjoy!


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

With a single boiler machine, I'd always go for shot first then steam, because as Mike says above, the milk starts to separate if you do it the other way around and the finished product generally doesn't look so good.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Always done shot then steam the milk on the four single boiler machines I have used


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting responses so far... Seems the majority is shot then steam...?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep - shot then steam. If you steam first, you need to put the milk to one side, purge the group head (you'll see steam coming out even if the wand has been purged, thereby risking scalding the coffee if you don't do this), then pull the shot... by the time you pour the milk, it won't be textured any more (especially given an the gaggia wand is always tough to get fully textured milk with any way!).


----------

